
Larry Page's tips for the entrepreneur (~5 min video) - comatose_kid
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1076
======
mynameishere
I'm a programmer, so it's pretty rare for me to disdain someone for being a
nerd, but, geez-o-man, there's nothing like Larry Page in action.

Oh, have you seen his girlfriend:

http://static.flickr.com/47/112343641_e3af8465d9.jpg

------
python_kiss
It was a marginal presentation (nothing to the magnitude of inspirational).
You might wish to change the title to "Google cofounder's tips for
entrepreneurs": That is likely to gain more traction :)

------
comatose_kid
python_kiss: I don't really know that inspiration is the main yardstick by
which I would judge the value of this video. I like your title better, but I
can't retroactively change the title. This video has been referenced by Marc
Hedlund (Wesabe founder, previously Oreilly's entrepreneur in residence) as
containing valuable suggestions for entrepreneurs:

http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/03/jedi_build_thei.html

------
mexicali
I think that all of those videos are great.

